# General > Sport >  Wick & District Darts League Mens Division 1 Results 18/01/11

## wickscorrie

FSC A (4) v NORSEMAN (4)
 SC BAR (4) v B/TROUT 1 (4)
 SEAVIEW (6) v BLACKSTAIRS (2)
 QUEENS A (4) v CAMPS (4)
 HAGARS 2 (1) v LEGION (7)

----------


## wickscorrie

Could any teams playing rearranged games please post your result here.
 Thanks

----------

